

Ask HN: Which VC funds accommodate ventures targeting the African market? - chirau


======
refrigerator
[http://www.savannah.vc](http://www.savannah.vc)

------
001sky
Most likely ones outside the US.

[https://vc4africa.biz/2015-report/](https://vc4africa.biz/2015-report/)

